# What are the different bloodlines?



## crpitbulls (Jan 7, 2013)

Somebody knows a good page where I can find a good explination of the different bloodlines and types of the American Pitbull Terrier?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This is a good pace to start History - Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums


----------



## JMAN2013 (Jan 2, 2013)

the apbt is your bloodline. your dog is a strain. if you are looking for a named dogs blood it is a sub-strain. what named dog r u looking for? the list is too extensive to list.


----------

